# Find the letter.



## Cyrok215 (Sep 18, 2009)

*FIND THE NUMBER GAME!!!*



Heres how this game works. I will type in a really long number, but use a certain number only once. The next person will find that number and make up the next number.

Example:

Person 1: 11,223,344,556,778,899

Person 2: 6. 

99,887,766,554,433,221

etc.


Rules: No numbers longer than 5 lines in normal sized font.
Make sure to check that you didn't mess up.


I'll go first.





2,429,194,156,489,235,156,489,623,156,489,261,354,567,894,561,354,598,564,213,245,689,541,364,891,654,954,134,569,884,563,155,546,894,213,000


EDIT: Crud title fail. I meant find the number game.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 18, 2009)

7 

1,295,583,643,846,245,089,654,754,234,412,625,526,923,648,294,234,254,298,163,423,852,494,855,245,943,523


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 18, 2009)

No editing, delete and go after me.

7, you also didn't use any zeroes.

w/e, jakes is also 7... and zero

Also commas are for wussies

0981732409189072340987109238974009874091847098710987238939084709874987189231801010729387098749874987109283901239810329874098790871230987329870987489751234040981289309887409871609812389301987091870918709187239870948709875098181098230094187324789


----------



## Cyrok215 (Sep 18, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> 7, you also didn't use any zeroes.
> 
> Also commas are for wussies
> 
> 0981732409189072340987109238974009874091847098710987238939084709874987189231801010729387098749874987109283901239810329874098790871230987329870987489751234040981289309887409871609812389301987091870918709187239870948709875098181098230094187324789



I edited it, forgot about zeros.

(this doesn't count.)


----------



## Edmund (Sep 18, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> No editing, delete and go after me.
> 
> 7, you also didn't use any zeroes.
> 
> ...



6, I think.

5158947589457874769699898923245476948649839385790098776543234567890


----------



## ConnorCuber (Sep 18, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> No editing, delete and go after me.
> 
> 7, you also didn't use any zeroes.
> 
> ...



6.


15414128479124231235092419206547954294701459029635706547634963957610451302469357150642906545971306043269365043059713509643056314063947963149066713400714369134063460430564865060469346940561496934690316931401351349539504135913496130946031693146945914649619637103469346945965469052409654965469165340619614361046961


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 18, 2009)

ConnorCuber said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > No editing, delete and go after me.
> ...



8.

81243059709134061143006907025735620349790709230640123407072095902045219043092093460979070921430501406500203413405394560909097990079304596203940292034970901934069231010123577234562216324572435623454444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444423459236929349512496622301091509.

Hint:

It's not 4


----------



## Cyrok215 (Sep 18, 2009)

8.

123412341234123454123645697878712346023164787031564103215642345678787132164564132164564878645645613216787164545454545454544444444444


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Sep 18, 2009)

9.


999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999199999999999999999999999999999999999499999999999999999999999999999199999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999969999999999999999999999999999939999999999999999999999993999999999499999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999998999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999959999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999009999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999979999999999999999999999999999999999999999299994999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999899999999999999999999999999999999999999999995999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999939999999999999999996999999999999999999999999999999996999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999199999999999999999999799999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999990999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999

PS: I don't think it's 9.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Sep 18, 2009)

SaberSlash49 said:


> 9.
> 
> 
> 999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999994999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999899999999999999999999999999999999999999999995999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999939999999999999999996999999999999999999999999999999996999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999199999999999999999999799999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999990999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
> ...



6



12345678908098514370730874319731795395037978973977583423453158341985704139589075398543178508934789101901500971375399583947507134837503970895374958170493730917509437943891530489071587914357094895041853170891783975947319587131834581708914305789170395470314057984985813958914835437837054351035910593495713495738457843578345734757739478951089701478954903839458039404530453190513890457134758431543174057934178578395178934573091750943794389153048907158791435709489504185317089178397594731958713183458170891430578917039547031405798498581395891483543783705435103591059349571349573845784357834573475773947895108970147895490383945803940453045319051389045713475843154317405793417857839517893457309175094379438915304890715879143570948950418531708917839759473195871318345817089143057891703954703140579849858139589148354378370543510359105934957134957384578435783457347577394789510897014789549038394580394045304531905138904571347584315431740579341785783951789345730917509437943891530489071587914357094895041853170891783975947319587131834581708914305789170395470314057984985813958914835437837054351035910593495713495738457843578345734757739478951089701478954903839458039404530453190513890457134758431543174057934178578395178934573091750943794389153048907158791435709489504185317089178397594731958713183458170891430578917039547031405798498581395891483543783705435103591059349571349573845784357834573475773947895108970147895490383945803940453045319051389045713475843154317405793417857839517893457309175094379438915304890715879143570948950418531708917839759473195871318345817089143057891703954703140579849858139589148354378370543510359105934957134957384578435783457347577394789510897014789549038394580394045304531905138904571347584315431740579341785783951789345730917509437943891530489071587914357094895041853170891783975947319587131834581708914305789170395470314057984985813958914835437837054351035910593495713495738457843578345734757739478951089701478954903839458039404530453190513890457134758431543174057934178578395178934573091750943794389153048907158791435709489504185317089178397594731958713183458170891430578917039547031405798498581395891483543783705435103591059349571349573845784357834573475773947895108970147895490383945803940453045319051389045713475843154317405793417857839517893457309175094379438915304890715879143570948950418531708917839759473195871318345817089143057891703954703140579849858139589148354378370543510359105934957134957384578435783457347577394789510897014789549038394580394045304531905138904571347584315431740579341785783951789345


----------



## Cyrok215 (Sep 18, 2009)

ConnorCuber said:


> SaberSlash49 said:
> 
> 
> > 9.
> ...



Disregard this post, more than 5 lines.

Use this instead.


1234602354678913468971320649789746123101243618794621301243649788946431320021346788976463123200021376649781643.1022134649781643103124337649666666


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh, not more than five lines? Darnz. The answer was *2*. 

99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999499999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999998999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999995999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 999999999999993999999999999999999*6*9999999999999999 9999999999999999*6*999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99199999999999999999999799999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999099999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 9999999999999999999


----------



## Lorenzo (Sep 18, 2009)

SaberSlash49 said:


> 9.
> 
> 
> 999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999199999999999999999999999999999999999499999999999999999999999999999199999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999969999999999999999999999999999939999999999999999999999993999999999499999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999998999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999959999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999009999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999979999999999999999999999999999999999999999299994999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999899999999999999999999999999999999999999999995999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999939999999999999999996999999999999999999999999999999996999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999199999999999999999999799999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999990999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
> ...



2

9673463979289746973419328794639167439127849647391279849764235714739643192864179200467328912743829178923789498123401239874019237847298317672346


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Sep 18, 2009)

-looks through post of Lorenzo-

You have every number in there at least once, unless...


*YES!* 5.

123456789123456789 

^
|
|
|
lol


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Sep 18, 2009)

SaberSlash49 said:


> -looks through post of Lorenzo-
> 
> You have every number in there at least once, unless...
> 
> ...



0

123546454513245612654898452154894562135489456132700


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Sep 18, 2009)

jokerman5656 said:


> SaberSlash49 said:
> 
> 
> > -looks through post of Lorenzo-
> ...



7


thats was too easy.....



12345678765432123456787654321234567876543212345678
12345678765432123456787654321234567876543212345678
12345678765432123456787654321234567876543212345678
12345678765432123456787654321234567876543212345678
12345678765432123456787654321234567876543212345678
12345678765432123456787654321234567876543212345678
12345678765432123456787654321234567876543212345678
12345678765432123456787654321234567876543212345678
12345678765432123456787654321234567876543212345678
12345678765432123456787654321234567876543212345678
12345678765432123456787654321234567876543212345678
12345678765432123456787654321234567876543212345678
12345678765432123456787654321234567876543212345678
12345678765432123456787654321234567876543212345678
1234567876543212345678987654321234567876543212345678
12345678765432123456787654321234567876543212345678
12345678765432123456787654321234567876543212345678
12345678765432123456787654321234567876543212345678
12345678765432123456787654321234567876543212345678
12345678765432123456787654321234567876543212345678
12345678765432123456787654321234567876543212345678


----------



## venom1776 (Sep 18, 2009)

6



716354815174547880672513435576143436545776087463524134676784735613234575635243408876567436267159243408762445012658362487456142658735657363808714326575624375687163545680707070706143465783635575


----------



## venom1776 (Sep 18, 2009)

oh nevermind i was looking at the wrong page lolz


----------



## PatrickJameson (Sep 18, 2009)

print "Number: ";$num = <STDIN>;for (0 .. 9) {if ($num !~ /($_).*($_)/) {print ($_)}}

C:\Users\Patrick\Documents\perl>number.pl
Number: 71635481517454788067251343557614343654577608746352 413467678473561323457
56352434088765674362671592434 08762445012658362487456142658735657363808714326575
624375687163545680707070706143465783635575
9

amidoinitrite?


3280942380927538409328095480923153740912587329054809327509324802357309284543207954136750932580547392840930809232309412054902385493542390571052357540938541093703928543209571


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 18, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> print "Number: ";$num = <STDIN>;for (0 .. 9) {if ($num !~ /($_).*($_)/) {print ($_)}}
> 
> C:\Users\Patrick\Documents\perl>number.pl
> Number: 71635481517454788067251343557614343654577608746352 413467678473561323457
> ...


Select[# // Characters // Sort // Split, Length[#] == 1 &] &@"3280942380927538409328095480923153740912587329054809327509324802357309284543207954136750932580547392840930809232309412054902385493542390571052357540938541093703928543209571"
{{6}}

Next number: 5

EDIT: How about learning to use the words "number" and "digit"?


----------



## Cyrok215 (Sep 18, 2009)

> EDIT: How about learning to use the words "number" and "digit"?




Was that directed towards me?


----------

